# suddenly afraid of outside?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, Mousse has settled in fantastic, but the last 4 days he's randomly decided that he's terrified of the back yard. The only thing I can think of is the couple nights in a row of really really loud thunder storms we had? I notices it four mornings ago, he wasn't acting scared, he just didn't want to go outside with the others.... fine by me. He came out that night for dinner though. 
Then three days ago, he pooped in the bedroom in the basement. Now, we JUST got the basement put together, and I kind of chalked it up to new territory, he didn't know where to go, etc. I didn't make much of it. Again, he went out for dinner. 
Yesterday I am pretty sure dinnertime was the only time he went out. 
Now, up until this point I hadn't seen any signs of actual fear of the back yard, but I also hadn't put much effort into making him go out. He's been a pretty trustworthy dog since he arrived- no accidents, no destructive tendencies. He has been free roaming for short periods of time, and I am really starting to trust him. Well, until today. 
Well, I just got home, and decided that enough is enough, he needs to go out! So, opened the back door, and the others ran out. Mousse made it about 5 feet from the door, and refused to go out. I got a treat, and he followed me almost out, and then turned and bolted back inside. At this point timber went potty, so i praised her, gave her the treat, and then came back in for Mousse, who was peeing on the living room floor. 
What the heck?! 
He does NOT want to go in the backyard, at all. Unless I have the bins that indicate dinner time, hubby nor I have seen him go out since the storms started. I can only assume the days before were because of fear, but I also didn't push the issue before then, and he didn't seem afraid.. but rather "eh, not worth getting off the couch for..." 

Suggestions? Nothing bad has happened outside? I don't have a fence, so they are always supervised out there.... 
I can't coax him out with dinner 5 times a day. lol. He's been otherwise perfectly potty trained, no toilet issues at all, and no signs of fear in any situation, even in big crowds.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Were there a lot of fireworks in your area on 7/4 that might have scared Mousse? I used to have a big dog who was really scared of them--and of thunder too. Just a thought....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

There were. He didn't seem phased at the time, but the fireworks/ thunder are the only thing I can think of? Maybe its just from all the changes going on at home this past week. I have been totally out of my routine and busy putting the basement together. I hope whatever it is he gets over it.


----------

